# presently



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Transitional periods are upon us. Consistent warm weather has put the lake in a condition of flux. The rules have changed. The fish are definetly on the move.


----------



## eelpout (Jun 17, 2003)

This happened about the same time last year. Little eyes are easier to find, but where do all of the big ones go. Can anyone answer that??


----------

